# My Sincerest Greetings!



## JellyTrigger (Jun 2, 2015)

Dear fellow members,

Greetings! My name is Christian Rodriguez and as some of you may already know, I am new here. Writing is something I've always wanted to do since I was little, but unfortunately I was never very good. My father loved to draw when he was younger and I was growing up. He made comics of my brothers and I on various fantasy adventures. His comics are what sparked my desire to tell stories. Sadly, most of his works were lost in a flood. Some of his sketches were retrieved, but none of his comics remained in tacked. Since then, he no longer had the passion to make anymore comics. I can only draw stick men so I won't be continuing his work anytime soon, but I have made a few stories since then. I'm hoping to make my father proud by creating a fantastic work of art. 

I came here to hone my skills and learn the ways of writing from you all. When I am allowed to post, I would very much appreciate your words of wisdom on my works. I haven't done much besides write a couple one page short stories. Currently, I'm working on a full chapter based story titled, Dark Halls (Title may change). 

Thank you all for allowing me to participate in this forum. I hope we got along well! :chuncky:

Sincerely,
Christian Rodriguez
The Newbie Writer


----------



## GalacticInsanity (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey! I'm new, too. Glad I'm not alone, haha. But that's really sad. The flood must have really hurt your dad. I know whenever I lost my stories on floppy disks (I remember those days) or if I lost a book of my stuff, I'd get really upset. So I understand why his passion has fizzled a bit. Nonetheless, writing is always really great, and I'm sure you'll make him proud!

Dark Halls sounds really interesting title alone. Can I ask what it's about? I'm working on a bunch of different things, but I guess right now I just want to work on _anything._ I need to get bit by the writing bug again!


----------



## musichal (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi, Jelly!  Or Christian, if you prefer.  Welcome to WF.  We look forward to your critiques as much as you do ours.  I'm new, too, but it doesn't take long to get to know many friendly writers here.  Don't forget to have fun as you browse the forums.  If you have questions you can always ask a mentor.  See ya in the threads!


----------



## JellyTrigger (Jun 2, 2015)

Dear GalacticInsanity,

Nice to meet you! I'm also glad to have found a fellow newbie on this forum. Phew, I've only seen floppy disks! Never got the chance to use them unfortunately. They were before my time period, but since we had a few, I assume my parents were born into the era of the floppy. To be honest, it actually hasn't been long since their absence. I'm merely too young to say the least! Thanks a lot for the reassurance by the way!

Sure, it's a fantasy story about two step brothers who are transported into another world. To be honest, I've only written one chapter since I'm still deciding on what this new world will entail. Will it be entirely make believe? Will it be similar to the earth we live in but have alternate turn outs in history? (Example: Hitler conquered the world or the Indians won against the White Settlers) Or perhaps it will consist of both? I know for a fact it will consist of fantasy elements that are a kin to specific characters (Example: Special Powers).

 However, it still needs a LOT of work to say the least. If you want to know more about the story, just let me know. I wanted to upload it to the site so I can get a couple pointers from members, but I'm not a full fledged member just yet. When I am I'll make sure to upload it to this website!

Thanks again for your reply GalacticInsanity!

Sincerely,
Christian Rodriguez
The Newbie Writer

Dear musichal,

Glad to meet you! I don't mind at all if you call me by my first name. From what I've seen so far, this looks like a fantastic place to be. Awesome! I didn't even realize there were mentors! Really looking forward to it!

Thanks again, see you in the threads as well musichal!

Sincerely,
Christian Rodriguez


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Jun 3, 2015)

I offer you my most sincere welcome! WF is a great place to hone your skills, and it's always good to see new people because each new person brings a new perspective! That's so sad about your father's drawings - I know how precious they can be, like memories taken physical form. I'm sure you'll make him proud though


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi, Christian. A couple things...

If you are replying to more than one person, instead of creating separate posts, you can use the multi-quote option. You can simply click on the quotation mark in the lower right corner of each post you want to respond to, then you click on reply with quote on the last post you are responding. Then you type your reply under each quote and you post reply as usual 

Also you will be able to post your creative works once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central. You will then also be able to choose your signature and avatar.

Anyway,welcome to the forums. I think you'll enjoy it here


----------



## GalacticInsanity (Jun 3, 2015)

JellyTrigger said:


> Dear GalacticInsanity,
> 
> Nice to meet you! I'm also glad to have found a fellow newbie on this forum. Phew, I've only seen floppy disks! Never got the chance to use them unfortunately. They were before my time period, but since we had a few, I assume my parents were born into the era of the floppy. To be honest, it actually hasn't been long since their absence. I'm merely too young to say the least! Thanks a lot for the reassurance by the way!
> 
> ...



Floppy disks were the bane of my existence! I'm glad you never had to suffer the same fate as I once did! I was around when the smaller floppy disks were needed, but my mom used the huge ones that actually flopped around. They were worse, so I hear!

Oh wow, that's pretty cool! I'm writing a sort of similar idea, where these twins are trapped in this alternate dimension and have to find a way out. And they do, at some point, but the world they enter is just as strange as the place they grew up in. Oh, and an omnipotent being is trying to kill them. But enough about that! I'd definitely love to take a look at yours whenever you get the chance to post it up! Is it okay if I add you as a friend? =)


----------



## JellyTrigger (Jun 3, 2015)

InnerFlame00 said:


> I offer you my most sincere welcome! WF is a  great place to hone your skills, and it's always good to see new people  because each new person brings a new perspective! That's so sad about  your father's drawings - I know how precious they can be, like memories  taken physical form. I'm sure you'll make him proud though :smile:



Dear InnerFlame00,

Thank you for the welcome! I definitely  agree with your new perspective theory. Yeah, I was pretty sad too when  they were destroyed. I used to love reading the one about the evil leaf  that took my smallest brother away. Then my middle brother and I went on  an adventure to save him. Great times those were! Thanks a lot for your  encouragement! Nice to meet you!

Hope to see you around on the forum!

Sincerely,
Christian Rodriguez
The Newbie Writer



mrmustard615 said:


> Hi, Christian. A couple things...
> 
> If you are replying to more than one person, instead of creating  separate posts, you can use the multi-quote option. You can simply click  on the quotation mark in the lower right corner of each post you want  to respond to, then you click on reply with quote on the last post you  are responding. Then you type your reply under each quote and you post  reply as usual :smile:
> 
> ...



Dear mrmustard615,

Thanks a lot for teaching me how to use  quotes! I hope I'm posting more effectively on this forum now. I also  appreciate your explanation of the ten posts rule. I believe I'll enjoy  being a part of this forum as well. Nice to meet you as well!

Hope to see you in to forums!

Sincerely,
Christian Rodriguez
The Newbie Writer



GalacticInsanity said:


> Floppy disks were the bane of my existence! I'm glad you never had to suffer the same fate as I once did! I was around when the smaller floppy disks were needed, but my mom used the huge ones that actually flopped around. They were worse, so I hear!
> 
> Oh wow, that's pretty cool! I'm writing a sort of similar idea, where these twins are trapped in this alternate dimension and have to find a way out. And they do, at some point, but the world they enter is just as strange as the place they grew up in. Oh, and an omnipotent being is trying to kill them. But enough about that! I'd definitely love to take a look at yours whenever you get the chance to post it up! Is it okay if I add you as a friend? =)



Dear GalacticInsanity,

Wow, I never realized that floppy disks were actually floppy at one point! It's obvious where they got their name from now. I am so glad I wasn't born into that time period. I'm too addicted to my iphone, oculus rift, and other exciting technological advances. Awesome, In my first chapter my characters already have a problem with a deemed to be killer! I would love to read some of your story as well, I'm sure it will be interesting.

I don't mind at all if you add me, I'm just unsure as to whether I can accept it just yet since I'm not currently a full member. So if I don't accept, you already know why ahead of time!

Sincerely,
Christian Rodriguez
The Newbie Writer


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jun 4, 2015)

Welcome Christian! 

Ahh, I hope you achieve your hopes of writing a magnificent tale. 

Starting off with short stories is a good way to start writing. A novel is a marathon, and can burn people out quickly.

Please, take a gander around the forums. We have a lot of resources to learn from and contribute to, and if you have any questions, concerns or want another pair of eyes, the Mentors are always willing to assist. Hope to see you around!


----------



## JellyTrigger (Jun 4, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> Welcome Christian!
> 
> Ahh, I hope you achieve your hopes of writing a magnificent tale.
> 
> ...



Dear Guy Faukes,

Thanks for the words of encouragement! Yeah I know what you mean unfortunately. I seem to hit writers block extremely often when writing. It can definitely burn me out quick. That is so awesome, I love the idea of mentors giving me professional criticism. 

Looking forward to seeing you in the forums, can't wait to check everything out!

Sincerely,
Christian Rodriguez
The Newbie Writer


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 4, 2015)

Jelly, wow.. that must have really been a blow to lose your dad's art work.. Irreplaceable I know... Well, now you have an amazing opportunity to create you own work of art and make him proud, maybe even inspire him to be creative once again...You will find inspiration of your own.. right here at fabulous WF! You will have support, and guidance from our mentors. So.. explore and make yourself at home... welcome to WF... If I can assist you, please let me know... Nice to meet you... Peace always... jul


----------



## JellyTrigger (Jun 4, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> Jelly, wow.. that must have really been a blow to lose your dad's art work.. Irreplaceable I know... Well, now you have an amazing opportunity to create you own work of art and make him proud, maybe even inspire him to be creative once again...You will find inspiration of your own.. right here at fabulous WF! You will have support, and guidance from our mentors. So.. explore and make yourself at home... welcome to WF... If I can assist you, please let me know... Nice to meet you... Peace always... jul



Dear Firemajic,

Yes, I didn't realize how much I enjoyed my father's drawings until they were lost. Thanks for the encouragement! I believe I've already found my inspiration, but the hardest part is sticking to it. Thanks, I'm looking forward to working with you all. Nice to make your acquaintance as well!

Hope to see you in the forums!

Sincerely,
Christian Rodriguez
The Newbie Writer


----------

